# Dog neuter site, is this ok



## Takuma42

It’s been just over a week, and we had his cone off a few times for him to relax and I think he pulled his stitches out, we quickly put the cone back on as it didn’t look like it was hurt much. Now I’m not sure if this is scab looking or infected.... not discharge or blood or anything, just a nervous first time dealing with a neuter.


----------



## Crantastic

If you're really worried, try emailing your vet and attaching these photos. Most vets will get back to you within the day and will tell you whether or not they need to see your pet in person.


----------

